# Losi Vs. Associated



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok guys i have always wondered wich one is better, The Team Losi xxx-cr or the Team associated b4. I like to hear what you guys think about it. Which one is better for racing, just driving and bashing.

Thanks,


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You might try the other 2000 threads started with this same subject. All you get is opinion, that's it.  Neither is better than the other, just different.........


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

ovalman, that is so true, all you will here is opinions from people,really, I myself think both losi and associated makes good stuff, it all depends on the driver and the way you set the buggy up!!,


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

ya i know But i want to haer your opinons lol


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

IMO, from when I used to run offroad, LOSI. The only reason is there instruction manual I found to contain the best tuning information.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

There are more people that run losi's over associated at my LHS but they BOTH seem to do pretty well, but at the bigger races LOSI seems to come out on top more often then associated,,,


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

i think its dependant on a few things. i think on alot of tight tracks losi's seem to do well and seem dominate until someone with skills drives the b4/t4. from my experiences my truck does better (t4) through large sweeping portions of a course and seems to handle big jumps very well. losi seems better in the tight stuff and not flinching much if any over smaller bumps and jumps but alot of that is in set up and driver skill level. at club events i see alot of losi wins (alot has to do with the driver) and associated seems to do well at national/world events(again drivers). drive both pick the one that feels better to your driving style. cause im not really so sure one has an exact advantage over the other....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Having driven both (Assoc. for years... recent switch to Losi) I feel the Assoc. vehicles are better on smooth hard packed blue groove type surfaces with Losi being better on bumpier loose surfaces.

This is why we see that *generally* Losi does better on the local level (less maintained tracks) and Assoc. does better at large events (high traction smooth tracks). This is from the "common man" view as a "pro" driver could drive a box on wheels and win


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

associated has won more world championships then any other rc company!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Get what seems to be the most popular in your area, easier to find parts and help from others. 

Personally I have always liked Associated though. 

World Championships really dont mean anything to 99.99% of the racers out there.


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

ok here is a fact the xxxcr came about because of losi's poor performance at the worlds, i have seen the prototypes run and they look good. however if you have a truck already get a buggy from the same manufacturer so you have similar parts but you really can't go wrong with either car


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

FBR said:


> ok here is a fact the xxxcr came about because of losi's poor performance at the worlds, i have seen the prototypes run and they look good. however if you have a truck already get a buggy from the same manufacturer so you have similar parts but you really can't go wrong with either car


Ya i have a rustler and revo i dont think i want to race a bandit lol


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have also heard that a losi is alittle more foregiving


----------

